# Piko model 38231 0-6-0 will only go in reverse



## GoBucks (21 d ago)

We purchased this train today, but it only goes in reverse!?? No matter what orientation we put the controller switch in for forward or reverse. All other functionality works fine. We are using an old transformer that worked fine with an Aristocrat train. G scale.
Any way to fix? Thoughts?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Does it have a pulse power switch? (the transformer)

If do turn it off.


----------

